# Type C-III...



## pinturanegra (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw it *here*

Anyone have it or knows about it?
is better than the C-II?
The hardware looks like a cross between an FII and an Alpha-V..

What do you think?


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 25, 2010)

Woah, it _is_ like an f2 and an AV.


----------



## vgbjason (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

If I hadn't just gotten an F-II i would probably buy it


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 25, 2010)

It looks nice, but the plastic seems a little rough, especially the core...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 25, 2010)

The corners look really angular, like an Alpha V.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 25, 2010)

It looks like a Haiyan Cube.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 25, 2010)

This looks really cool, I am going to try and stock this.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 25, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> This looks really cool, I am going to try and stock this.


 
Please. That would be really nice.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 26, 2010)

It's supposed to be like an improved C-I. HK Nowstore also sells it too. The price it really the same, HKNowstore includes the shipping. YouTube apparently has no reviews so far...


----------



## pinturanegra (Sep 26, 2010)

The HK Nowstore C-III dont looks like the one in Witeden store! Look the edges. The one I post it looks like a cross between the AV and the Fii!


----------



## tranmynhquan1991 (Sep 26, 2010)

HK nowstore C-III look like a C1 and I can't see the differrent . and CIII in witeden is strange too . Center piece is different, and I can't see the mf100 logo :| . The corner look like a Taiyan cube ( Dayan 1 )


----------



## WitEden (Sep 28, 2010)

tranmynhquan1991 said:


> HK nowstore C-III look like a C1 and I can't see the differrent . and CIII in witeden is strange too . Center piece is different, and I can't see the mf100 logo :| . The corner look like a Taiyan cube ( Dayan 1 )



Type C cube have not made in mf100
HK nowstore C-III look like a C2


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 28, 2010)

I see it as more of an AV+Dayan, don't see where y'all are getting FII.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 28, 2010)

I recently became a fan of CII cubies + FII frame. I don't know if I could convince myself to switch. Looks nice though. Hopefully it holds up better than CII.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 28, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I recently became a fan of CII cubies + FII frame. I don't know if I could convince myself to switch. Looks nice though. Hopefully it holds up better than CII.


 
I like this hybrid! Corner cutting is extremely decent. Popping is ehhh. Speed is awesome. Locky as well.


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks pretty decent.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I like this hybrid! Corner cutting is extremely decent. Popping is ehhh. Speed is awesome. Locky as well.


 
Extremely decent? xD What exactly does that mean?


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

I just ordered it  I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have just test the C3 and it feel good.
It's a decent cube, turn stable, cut corner well (about 30-40 degree). And It feels like the rubik's DIY


----------



## Akuma (Sep 30, 2010)

I ordered this cube today. I will set up a video review as soon as I get my filthy hands on it


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 1, 2010)

Now they have it a speedcubeshop.com I think it is the best place. I might get it..... http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1466166 It is a DIY.


----------



## radmin (Oct 1, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Now they have it a speedcubeshop.com I think it is the best place. I might get it..... http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1466166 It is a DIY.


 
The picture says C Ib on the bag. The edges look different.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 1, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Now they have it a speedcubeshop.com I think it is the best place. I might get it..... http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1466166 It is a DIY.


 
He has had ''that'' for a month or more now. It is not a real CIII.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

It looks like a cross between AV and FII because the corners are rounded like AV and the edges are cut down like in FIIs


----------



## Chrish (Oct 1, 2010)

The AV does not have rounded corners, that's why Haiyan made a chunk of money off of it.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 1, 2010)

speakin of C III...anyone got one yet? im interested in ur guys thoughts on it. If I dont like it which should I get? And yes I have read the stickies and such, I got an F2 and liked it but the stickers faded too fast. My brother says haiyan memory cubes are "orgasmic" at first but then suck after a few weeks. I am completely ignorant in other cubes, which do you recommend?


----------



## mr6768 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks really nice, I like the pieces . somebody post a review please (if anyone got yet ).


----------



## splinteh (Oct 1, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> Looks really nice, I like the pieces . somebody post a review please (if anyone got yet ).


 
Somebody has to make a *good* review. Not just some random guy babbling about how he averages 30 s and then says it can cut corners well.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 2, 2010)

splinteh said:


> It's supposed to be like an improved C-I. HK Nowstore also sells it too. The price it really the same, HKNowstore includes the shipping. YouTube apparently has no reviews so far...



actually no, this one right here is the REAL new C3, the one on hknowstore is C1.5.


----------



## pinturanegra (Oct 2, 2010)

The edges are like a cross between F2 and AV (cut down like an F2 but with those lines like in AV) and the corners looks like a haiyan, seems like a mutant cube!
Im going to buy it too and then discuss about it


----------



## Erzz (Oct 4, 2010)

EricReese said:


> speakin of C III...anyone got one yet? im interested in ur guys thoughts on it. If I dont like it which should I get? And yes I have read the stickies and such, I got an F2 and liked it but the stickers faded too fast. My brother says haiyan memory cubes are "orgasmic" at first but then suck after a few weeks. I am completely ignorant in other cubes, which do you recommend?


 
I recommend the Memory, but it's all preference pretty much. F-II has a more bubblyish feel. Memory is clickier. GuHong is really smooth, and quiet... Just get one of those three, it shouldn't matter much. For stickers go for cubesmith.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 4, 2010)

Where do you recommend getting the haiyan? I like fast shipping FYI, and I live in USA....


----------



## pinturanegra (Oct 4, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Where do you recommend getting the haiyan? I like fast shipping FYI, and I live in USA....


 
The memory its a little expensive, get and mod an AV instead if you like that type of cube. With the rest of the money u can get another cube. A GuHong perhaps.
*HERE* you can get those cubes, or the Haiyan memory.
I got the F2, AV and GH, and if I have to choose i go with my GH cause I overshoot a lot and the GH is the best cutting corner..


----------



## EricReese (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 4, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Now they have it a speedcubeshop.com I think it is the best place. I might get it..... http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1466166 It is a DIY.


 
I think that was a JSK clone or something..


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 4, 2010)

Did your brother bother relubing/retensioning/cleaning his Haiyan Memory after it started "sucking"?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 4, 2010)

I assume your talking to me. No he hasn't but from what I gather, he is planning on shipping his cubes off to his friend to let him lube/sand them. Dunno which cubes he is sending out, or if he is even going to do it


----------



## radmin (Oct 4, 2010)

I ordered this cube today from witeden.
Camcuber confirmed it is not the same as the one he is selling as a CIII
It's my first witeden order so I don't know when it will be here.


----------



## mbart9 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wait, danielo731ex, when you said the one right here is real, i scrolled over HERE and i found no links. Where is "here"? I want one but which store sells the right one, speedcubeshop, or witeden?


----------



## mbart9 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, people are commenting on this page fast. Please ignore the comment made by me above.


----------



## mbart9 (Oct 5, 2010)

and sorry, please ignore my recent comment made right above this one


----------



## will6680 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah lol it does look like them both but the Maru feels like AV and FII


----------



## EricReese (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got my CIII, I am really disappointed with it. I don't recommend it. It's basically a CII with a little less pop and a smidgen better corner cutting. Other then that, its the same product different name.

Kind of mad I spent money on it, but thankfully I get my Haiyan Memory in the mail tomorrow T.T

I'll make a video review if you guys wish to see first hand


----------



## pinturanegra (Oct 7, 2010)

please make a review! I would like it a lot!!
you adjust the tension already? how was it out of the box? turns like a CII? (cause the pieces looks like something else!)


----------



## EricReese (Oct 7, 2010)

I have yet to lube it or adjust tensions.

Out of the box I could tell it needs to be lubed, but it was perfectly usable, sort of like the CII. It turns like a CII, barely any corner cutting and I lock up a lot. I am very dissatisfied with it. I might change my mind after I mod it a bit, but the corner cutting is pathetically bad. It has trouble doing 25 degrees


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 7, 2010)

lube it and then tell us about it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 7, 2010)

My main has trouble cutting 25, GH2>F2... On topic, When you talk about it being like a type CII. from what I know of my type CII, it sucks at cutting corners and it feels slow... does this fit?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea that is correct Frog. It feels slow, and the corner cutting is so annoying when trying an Ao12

I order'd some lube online, will update you when it gets lubed.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 11, 2010)

I got my cube today. They sent me an Alpha-III!

See the thread here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24709-Ordered-a-Type-C-III...-Got-something...-else


----------



## WitEden (Oct 12, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> actually no, this one right here is the REAL new C3, the one on hknowstore is C1.5.



yes ,hknowstore is C1.5

please see MF8,http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=63004&extra=&page=1

10# and 11# is 大烟头,DaYan bao,He said Type C III is very good!


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 19, 2010)

My friend is deciding between the CIII and the Maru cube which is better?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 19, 2010)

dont get either. Trust me, I dont know the Maru cube but CIII is bad and he will regret it. Either get Guhong or something. Not CIII


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 19, 2010)

He wants either maru or type Q. I suggested Maru. He has a GuHoung, Lingyun, AV, AIIF, C4U, C4U tile cube, and more and yet he still wants more cubes when he averages 1 minutes.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 19, 2010)

He should just stay with Guhong, dont waste your money dude. If you want a sexy cube get a Haiyan memory. its a little expensive though, but with you buying all these cubes for no reason at all I don't see why not. It will be so sexy at first, but make sure to lube/clean it or it will degrade


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> He wants either maru or type Q. I suggested Maru. He has a GuHoung, Lingyun, AV, AIIF, C4U, C4U tile cube, and more and yet he still wants more cubes when he averages 1 minutes.


 
Type Q ≠ Type C 1.5
the So-called type Q is JSK clone, similar but different to the C1.5; 
it's basically a replica of the "Japanese speedcube kit" cube (AKA japanese Rubik's DIY).


----------



## radmin (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know what cube EricReese received but it's not a CIII.
It's NOTHING like CII and cuts corners about as well a my Guhong.

My video is processing now.

As for CIII Vs Maru.

Maru is Faster, It's the fastest cube I own.
Maru is crispier. 

The CIII cuts farther but both can cut through a full cubie with ease
The CIII is smoother and as a result slightly less crispy.

Neither pop on me now that they are both tensioned and lubed.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 26, 2010)

The general cube is similar to..hmm the Guhong..but the actual cube is shitty for me. Dont know what I got and doesn't really matter to me. I never use it, waste of money imo. the one on my "CIII (site said it was C3..)" has terrible corner cutting, and i odnt like it at all


----------



## radmin (Oct 26, 2010)

EricReese said:


> The general cube is similar to..hmm the Guhong..but the actual cube is shitty for me. Dont know what I got and doesn't really matter to me. I never use it, waste of money imo. the one on my "CIII (site said it was C3..)" has terrible corner cutting, and i odnt like it at all



where did you buy it?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Oct 26, 2010)

EricReese said:


> dont get either. Trust me, I dont know the Maru cube but CIII is bad and he will regret it. Either get Guhong or something. Not CIII


 
i dont know why you rate the cube this bad
mine turn out to be a good one...
not as best as gu hong
but comparing to the C1, C2 and C1.5, the C3 is far better...
it cuts corner very well, and doesnt pop easily.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't remember exactly what link. I'll take pictures of the core and a piece and show you guys. Also, I couldn't find what lube works best with CIII..any tips? Doesn't really matter I guess. I <3 Guhong..and if I ever end up destroying it somehow i might go back to FII, i loved my FII, i love my cubing virginity to that cube <3

on second thought. heres a video. you can see the pieces almost popping out. note that its not lubed because all the lubes I had did not work well with it. almost no effect. what lube do i use?

edit: video is processing. will edit post in a second with the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OTej5Jawz0


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got mine, and it feels very very nice, maybe my new main 
Had to tension it a bit tighter though and center caps do fall off 
But cutting is around 40, so that's nice
Great Cube!


----------

